# Derzeit das beste Smartphone?



## Warlock54 (14. April 2011)

Hey Leute, ich bekomme ein Smartphone von meinen Eltern geschenkt. Leider kenn ich mich in diesem Segment nur sehr schlecht aus..hab aber schon bisschen recherchiert und momentan würde ich das Xperia Arc von sony ericsson nehmen . Ist schon eines der besten Smartphones zur zeit oder? Die wichtigstens Kriterien sind für mich eine sehr gute Kamera (soll das Arc ja anscheinend haben), gute und bequeme Audio-Qualität ( werde das Teil dann auch als Mp-3 Player benutzen) und sonst eig. noch gutes, handliches Design ^^. mfG


----------



## debalz (14. April 2011)

muss mich zurückhalten um nicht das Xperia Arc zu kaufen - ist imho das geilste Smartphone aufm Markt, nur gute Tests gelesen. Kamera und Sound sowieso top bei Sony E.
auch wenn manche sagen werden dass es schnellere Prozessoren mittlerweile gibt....


----------



## Warlock54 (14. April 2011)

kk klingt schonmal gut


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S und Samsung Galaxy S2. Sound mässig kommt kein Smartphone oder Mp3 Player gegen an. Voodoo Sound ftw! 
Würde dir allerdings empfehlen auf das SGS2 zu warten. Da hast du eine extrem gute Kamera drin und der Sound ist auch nicht von Schlechten Eltern. 
Das Arc würde ich dir niemals Empfehlen. Nur schlechtes von gehört.

Edit: Das momentan beste Smartphone laut vielen Seiten ist das SGS!


----------



## Warlock54 (14. April 2011)

Wann würde das SGS2 kommen ? liegt es im gleichen Preisbereich wie das arc? Achja: besser als das IPhone4 sind aber schon sowohl das arc als auch sgs(2) oder? ^^

edit: was sagt ihr zu dem hier? : http://www.amazon.de/LG-Optimus-Smartphone-NOVA-Touchscreen-Android/dp/B004IZ40HW

laut dem test soll das arc aber besser sein ^^: http://bigphonefight.com/samsung-galaxy-s-vs-sony-ericsson-xperia-arc


----------



## Kunari (14. April 2011)

Ich warte auch auf das SGS 2. Das kommt Anfang Mai. Also musst noch n bisschen warten.


----------



## Warlock54 (14. April 2011)

Ok also hol ich mir entweder das arc oder sgs2 ..mal schaun ^^


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2011)

SGS2! Eindeutig! Zieh dir mal das Datenblatt von SGS2 um Vergleich zum Arc rein. 

SGS2: Samsung Galaxy S2 Datenblatt - technische Daten - Samsung Galaxy S2 Datenblatt Allgemeines
Arc: Samsung Galaxy S2 Datenblatt - technische Daten - Samsung Galaxy S2 Datenblatt Allgemeines


----------



## Warlock54 (14. April 2011)

Das arc ist aber schon besser als das hier oder? LG P970 Optimus Black Smartphone 4 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik weil zuu dem LG könnte ich nen günstigen vertag organisieren...wenn das arc aber (viel) besser ist, dann hol ich das arc oder gar das SGS2 statt dem Lg . mfG


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2011)

Jedes Handy ist besser als das LG. 

Datenblatt vom Arc: Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc Datenblatt - technische Daten - Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc Datenblatt Allgemeines
Datenblatt von SGS2: Samsung Galaxy S2 Datenblatt - technische Daten - Samsung Galaxy S2 Datenblatt Allgemeines

Warte auf das SGS2. Damit wirste glücklich. Spar nicht an den falschen ecken!


----------



## Warlock54 (14. April 2011)

sry aber ich seh keinen großen unterschied bei den datenblättern, was macht denn das galaxy 2 konkret besser? Was sind denn so die Main-Points dafür, dass du das SGS2 dem arc so krass vorziehst? Ne beschreibung wär echt mal nice, ich tendiere nämlich trotz gründlichem datenblatt-vergleich zum arc ^^. mfG


----------



## HAWX (14. April 2011)

Also ich denke mal am sgs2 kommt einfach nicht vorbei! Evtl wäre ein iPhone 4 interessant für dich...


----------



## HAWX (14. April 2011)

Warlock54 schrieb:
			
		

> sry aber ich seh keinen großen unterschied bei den datenblättern, was macht denn das galaxy 2 konkret besser? Was sind denn so die Main-Points dafür, dass du das SGS2 dem arc so krass vorziehst? Ne beschreibung wär echt mal nice, ich tendiere nämlich trotz gründlichem datenblatt-vergleich zum arc ^^. mfG



Ich glaube kaum das das lg ein super amoled plus Display hat... Das ist schon ein Grund genug für das sgs2!


----------



## Warlock54 (14. April 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das das lg ein super amoled plus Display hat... Das ist schon ein Grund genug für das sgs2!



lies pls genauer ^^ ich rede dort vom arc, nicht mehr vom lg


----------



## Low (14. April 2011)

Ich verfolge zur Zeit das HTC Sensation. Bin am überlegen mir das als neues Zweit-Handy zu zulegen.


----------



## Ezio (14. April 2011)

ans Original (iPhone 4) kommt nichts ran also hol dir keinen schlechten Fake...


----------



## HAWX (14. April 2011)

Warlock54 schrieb:
			
		

> lies pls genauer ^^ ich rede dort vom arc, nicht mehr vom lg



Auch das arc hat bestimmt keinen super amoled plus


----------



## HAWX (14. April 2011)

Ezio schrieb:
			
		

> ans Original (iPhone 4) kommt nichts ran also hol dir keinen schlechten Fake...



Kann ich bestätigen ich liebe meines auch von dem ich auch gerade schreibe.


----------



## Warlock54 (14. April 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> ans Original (iPhone 4) kommt nichts ran also hol dir keinen schlechten Fake...


 
hat aber auch sicher kein super amoled plus ..das orginal ^^ zudem hat es eine viel schlechtere Cam xD

--> die Fakes sind so oder so besser als das IPhone ^^ das weiß man eig. auch als smartphone noob ^^


----------



## Lyran (14. April 2011)

Das iPhone 4 ist schon ein gutes Smartphone, hat aber neben dem gestreut auftretenden Empfangsproblem die typischen Apple-Schwächen (iTunes Zwang, schlechtes P/L Verhältnis). Würde dem TE daher auch zum Galaxy S2 oder HTC Sensation raten. Von dem Sony Ericsson halte ich nicht viel, hat eine schlechtere CPU und kein AMOLED Display im Gegensatz zum GS2.

hier noch ein Review: klick



> After taking a look at the details run on the phones, we can easily make a decision; the Galaxy S2 is much better since it has a better processor, display and video capture.


----------



## HAWX (14. April 2011)

Warlock54 schrieb:
			
		

> hat aber auch sicher kein super amoled plus ..das orginal ^^ zudem hat es eine viel schlechtere Cam xD
> 
> --> die Fakes sind so oder so besser als das IPhone ^^ das weiß man eig. auch als smartphone noob ^^



Ich würde sagen es kommt drauf am worauf man wert legt... Rein auf die verbaute Technik? Oder aber wie beim iPhone extrem scharfes Retina Display, makellose hochwertige Verarbeitung mit edlen Materialien, der momentan beste App-Store und im Vergleich zu andern smartphones lange akkulaufzeit nicht zu vergessen jahre langer os update support. Rein Hardware massig muss man aber zugeben das es nicht mehr das beste ist, aber das ist bei dem "alter" auch verständlich.


----------



## Ezio (14. April 2011)

Das Display vom iP4 ist konkurrenzlos. Höchste Auflösung, sehr hell und natürliche Farben. AMOLED wirkt eher künstlich.
Die Kamera ist die beste die ich von einem Handy kenne, zieht selbst die 12MP vom Satio locker ab. Mehr Pixel != mehr Qualität!
Und das wichtigste, die Bedienung von iOS ist viel flüssiger und intuitiver. Android ist oft wie einen Shooter mit 10fps zu zocken...
Es ist jedes Jahr das gleiche, Apple gibt vor und die anderen klonen es.


----------



## Warlock54 (14. April 2011)

Hmm wozu braucht man nen dual core in nem smartphone? Sind die teile mit single cores nicht schon acuh so schnell genug? Ist der Dual core vllt nur eingebaut, damit man besser zocken kann? Also ich sags mal vorab, ich hol mir das Teil nicht zum zocken, falls die cpu des sgs2 primär dafür verbaut wurde. zum display: das arc hat glaub auch ein ganz passables, aber die full hd video aufnahme vom sgs2 turnt mich am meisten an soweit. Vom design gefällt mir das arc ganz klar besser, da das sgs2 iwie voll iphone-like wirkt..also voll nachgemacht finde ich.


----------



## zøtac (14. April 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> ans Original (iPhone 4) kommt nichts ran also hol dir keinen schlechten Fake...


Natürlich sehr Objektive Aussage und ja, jedes Smartphone ist ein schlechter Fake weil alle die ach so tollen Apple Produkte nachmachen wollen... 
Und zu Retina: Das ist mMn eine sehr Sinnlose Technik. Ob ich die Pixel jetzt nicht seh oder ob ich sie noch weniger sehe ist doch wayne...

Ich würd das SGS2 im Auge behalten


----------



## Warlock54 (14. April 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich würd das SGS2 im Auge behalten



und das xperia arc? ^^
btw: die CPU ist mir eig. wayne, weil ich eh nicht zocken werde mit dem teil ^^ zum gamen hab ich meinen gaming-pc xD


----------



## HAWX (14. April 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich sehr Objektive Aussage und ja, jedes Smartphone ist ein schlechter Fake weil alle die ach so tollen Apple Produkte nachmachen wollen...
> Und zu Retina: Das ist mMn eine sehr Sinnlose Technik. Ob ich die Pixel jetzt nicht seh oder ob ich sie noch weniger sehe ist doch wayne...
> 
> Ich würd das SGS2 im Auge behalten



Wie sinnlos Retina ist wirst du bemerken wenn du es wirklich selbst siehst und dann feststellst wie gut das aussieht! Danke Appell werde ich nie wieder ein normales Display gut finden können...


----------



## zøtac (14. April 2011)

Mhmm, naja, ich kenn jemanden mit nem X10, Verarbeitung ist jetzt nicht so toll und mit Updates hängt Sony auch etwas hinterher. 
Aber schlecht ist das Arc natürlich nicht, nur wenn man, wie im Topic genannt, das beste Sucht kommt man wohl nicht um Samsung herum. Man sieht ja was sie mit dem SGS geschafft haben 

@HAWX
Ich hab das tolle Retina schon Live gesehen und getestet, und konnte leider nichts wirklich tolles daran finden (im Gegensatz zu anderem Displays), vielleicht liegts aber auch an meiner Apple-Hate-Brille


----------



## Ezio (14. April 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Und zu Retina: Das ist mMn eine sehr Sinnlose Technik. Ob ich die Pixel jetzt nicht seh oder ob ich sie noch weniger sehe ist doch wayne...


 
dann spielst du bestimmt in 800x600 oder?


----------



## Warlock54 (14. April 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> dann spielst du bestimmt in 800x600 oder?


 
Ne aber er meint halt, dass Retina@iphone so ist wie FULL HD mit nem 10 zoll display  naja in gewissem maße hat er schon recht denk ich ^^


----------



## zøtac (14. April 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> dann spielst du bestimmt in 800x600 oder?


Ähhm, du weißt das dein Vergleich müll ist? oO
Du kannst doch 800x600 vs 1920*1080 auf meinetwegen 24" nicht mit kleinen Handy Displays vergleichen. Auf 4" ist 480*800 schon eine hohe Auflösung, wozu noch mehr?
Totaler Overkill, aber wems gefällt


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2011)

Der Retine Display ist im gegensatz zum AMOLED einfach Schlecht. Es gibt Vergleiche im Netz, da sieht man es. AMOLED hat viel bessere Farben, weniger Stromverbrauch, das Schwarz ist wirklich Schwarz und man kann in der Sonne auf AMOLED was erkennen ... im gegensatz zum Retina. 
Ich habe beide Handys in meinem Besitz (Samsung Galaxy S und iPhone 4). Mein iPhone 4 verstaubt in der Ecke, weil es Software Qualitätiv hinter dem SGS liegt. Ich kaufe kein Smartphone um damit zu Zocken. Apple Mobil Geräte werden zu "Gaming" (bewusst in Anführungszeichen) Handhelds. Schaut euch den Appstore an, in den Top 50 sind nur Spiele, dann noch dieses neuartige Gamecentral. Steam auf Smartphones. Außerdem bist du beschnitten in vielerlei hinsicht. Du *musst* den Apple Browser nutzen,  Musik per iTunes kopieren, den Apple Musik / Video Player nutzen sowie nur wenig Formate, Zensur seitens Apple etc. Dazu kommt noch veraltete Hardware

Das SGS hat allerdings auch macken. Out of the Box ist die FW nicht die schnellste. Da muss Hand angelegt werden. Mit Custom FW's zieht das Handy aber das iPhone in Speed und Usability 4mal ab. Der Market ist voll i.O. Alles was man braucht gibt es. Der App Store hat nur mehr Apps wegen 1 Million Furz Apps.


----------



## Warlock54 (14. April 2011)

aber klar, das Retina display sieht shcon richtig nice aus  iphone 4 ist auch nice, aber ich will halt mal was völlig neues ausprobieren ^^ iphones und i touches hat halt  jeder kumpel von mir ^^ ich hätt jetzt mal bock auf android ^^ weil die ganzen apple apps kenn ich inwischen ^^ mir kommts halt wie gesagt stark auf die cam an, und die cam ist bei dem arc soweit ich weiß schon die beste...

Leandros, wie ist das display des arc eig. ? ist das auch AMOLED ?


----------



## Ezio (14. April 2011)

High End Geräte (dazu gehört das iPhone) sind einfach Overkill und Luxus, sonst würde niemand 600€+ dafür ausgeben, wenn es sich nicht von einem 200€ Gerät unterscheidet. Oder kauft sich jemand einen Lamborghini für 200k, wenn er wie ein Golf aussieht?


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2011)

Das SGS2 ist auch High End! Hardwaremäßig auch dreimal besser als das iPhone 4. Software mäßig auch. 
SGS Cam ist das momentan beste in was es in Smartphones gibt, laut diverser Tests.


----------



## Warlock54 (14. April 2011)

meine fresse jetzt muss ich glaub knallhart das samsung nehmen ^^


----------



## Sibig (14. April 2011)

Wenn du ein Handy mit guter Cam willst dann ist da SG2 wohl das beste, da es eine bessere Videokamera hat .
Trotzdem ist der Dual Core mMn eher unnötig . Ist wohl  für Spiele gedacht


----------



## Warlock54 (14. April 2011)

jop..also ich überlegs mir nochmal, morgen check ich mal MM und so ab und schau mir das arc mal in Real-life an ^^ mal gucken wie das material und so ist  mfg


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2011)

Bitte berichte. Hatte das auch noch nicht in der Hand.


----------



## Ezio (15. April 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das SGS2 ist auch High End! Hardwaremäßig auch dreimal besser als das iPhone 4. Software mäßig auch.
> SGS Cam ist das momentan beste in was es in Smartphones gibt, laut diverser Tests.


 
Das SGS2 ist nicht verfürbar und das iPhone 5 wird auch 10 mal besser... 
Die Hardware kann noch so toll sein wenn sie mit der Software nicht optimal zusammen arbeitet und der Akku nicht hält ist alles umsonst. Ich kenne viele Android Phones die theoretisch weit überlegen sind aber trotzdem ruckelt es wie sau.


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2011)

Wo ruckelt Android denn? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach das Maul halten.

Denke nicht das iSchrott 5 Hardware so für wird. Die iSchrott 4 Hardware war schon bei release veraltet.


----------



## Ezio (15. April 2011)

Die Hardwre ist mir relativ egal, da müsste man sich 3 mal im Jahr ein neues Phone kaufen so schnell ist die veraltet. Wenn ich sehe, dass das Galaxy S nur mehr 200€ wert ist bin ich froh, dass ich das nicht gekauft hab und komme viel billiger weg. Es geht um das Gesamtpaket aus Hardware und Software, die müssen perfekt zusammenarbeiten. In vielen Bereichen ist mein MBP auch schneller als der Gamer PC, obwohl die Hardware viel schlechter ist.


----------



## HAWX (15. April 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ruckelt Android denn? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach das Maul halten.
> 
> Denke nicht das iSchrott 5 Hardware so für wird. Die iSchrott 4 Hardware war schon bei release veraltet.



Du weißt schon das du da Dreck laberst oder? Das sgs 1 ist aus der gleichen generation wie das iPhone 4! Jeweils ein 1 GHz Prozi und einen sgx535 bzw baugleichen sgx540 grafikchip. Das iPhone 5 wird bei Release wieder mit aktueller Hardware verkauft, ähnlich der des sgs2. Wie geht der Spruch noch? "wenn man keine Ahnung ha einfach mal ...". Ich hoffe mal nächstes mal informierst  du dich bevor du irgendwas schwachsinniges behauptest!


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. April 2011)

Das *derzeit* schnellste Smartphone ist immernoch das LG Optimus Speed. Ich habs mir geholt und es *IST* schnell. Laut einigen Benchmarks auch schneller als das SGS2. AMOLED hin oder her, wo mein IPS-Panel oben kleine "Lichthöfe" hat, die im Normalbetrieb aber nicht auszumachen sind, hat AMOLED das Problem mit zu stichigen Farben, geringerem Stromverbrauch nur bei überwiegend schwarzen Bildern und je nach Display auch verschiedene Farbverläufe, die evtl. individuell nachkorrigiert werden müssen, also auch nicht der heilige Gral. Dank Tegra-Chipsatz laufen auf dem LGOS auch sehr sehr hübsch anzusehende Spiele (siehe Tegra Zone) und die Performance kann sich auch sehen lassen. Die Stockrom hat einige Probleme, hat das SGS auf jeden fall auch und das SGS2 evtl. ebenso, ist jedenfalls sehr wahrscheinlich. Mal davon abgesehen hat das Speed außerdem einen offenen Bootloader und wird jetzt schon als "Paradies für Custom Roms" betrachtet, somit sind Updates selbst über den Support des Herstellers hinaus sehr wahrscheinlich. Der Support von Samsung lässt wiederrum sehr zu Wünschen übrig, mein vor einem Jahr gekauftes i8910 war EOL als es auf den Markt kam. Von vielen Samsungmitarbeitern versprochene Updates kamen nie, ohne Custom ROM (HyperX) wäre das Telefon ne mittlere Katastrophe geblieben. Samsung ist in der Hinsicht sowieso Geschichte, nochmal falle ich darauf nicht rein ;D. Ich bin jedenfalls mehr als zufrieden mit meinem LG und für 450€ wird man garantiert keins der nächsten Dualcorehandys bekommen.



Leandros schrieb:


> Jedes Handy ist besser als das LG.




EDIT: Ich würde halt an deiner Stelle Youtube ankurbeln und z.B. bei BestBoyz reinschauen bzw. mir andere Reviews reinziehen. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VRid-Yhu7Gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hier das vom LGOS, von den anderen findest garantiert auch genug Videomaterial


----------



## Jägermaister (15. April 2011)

ich finde man kann mittlerweile jedes smartphone von den hier genannten kaufen und nirgends bekommt man etwas wirklich schlechtes. man muss halt gucken was man mag. will man von anfang an ein gut laufendes os dann apple wenn man aber basteln will und sich alles selbergestalten will dann android. (was am ende dann doch wirklich besser läuft)
ich könnte es z.b nicht ab immer die gleiche qwertz tastatur zu benutzen oder das halt alles gleich aussieht. aber wenn man wie gesagt nicht basteln oder etwas ändern will dann eben apple.
ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem sgs und empfehle auch android. gingerbread ist auch schon ziemlich fix und es ist laut berichten auch zukunftssicherer.


----------



## zøtac (15. April 2011)

Android ruckelt? Ist mir trotz intensiver Nutzung auf meinem Wildfire noch nie aufgefallen, und ganz ehrlich, das WF ist nicht sonderlich schnell... aber gut das es iPhone Besitzer uns sagen, sonst wüssten wir das gar nicht


----------



## Raven784 (16. April 2011)

Hi, ich hab seit gestern das Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc und ich muss sagen das Smartphone is geil, mir ist bis jetzt noch nix wirklich negatives aufgefallen. Das Handy läuft super flüssig egal was man macht. Ob im Hintergrund Downloads oder Musik läuft ist egal sogar installationen von apps im hintergrund bemerkt man lediglich daran das eine kleine meldung oben erscheint.

Das Display reagiert schnell und Präzise und schlägt mein altes samsung (S8300 Ultra Touch) mit AMOLED leicht, abgesehen auf den leicht schlechteren schwarzwert. Wie sich das ganze im vergleich zu einem SGS verhält weiß ich nicht, nur sollte man bedenken das die Auflösung dafür höher ist was mir in diesem fall wichtiger war wie der leicht schlechtere schwarzwert.

Wie das Gerät mit dem Akku auskommt kann ich noch nicht sagen weil ich hatte das Handy gestern lediglich nochmal kurz am rechner (15 min) zum Datenübertragen. Nach exzessiven einstellen,rumspielen, apps installieren,Fotografieren, Videos aufnehmen, Internet Browsing,Youtube sowie google maps und Spiele nutzung hab ich den Akku von 16 Uhr bis 22 Uhr von "100%" auf 30% entleert. Ich denke aber das der Akku nach der ersten richtigen Ladung heute über nacht sowie den nächsten 2 Ladung sicherlich mehr als einen Tag hält. Gut wenn man die ganze zeit dran rumspielt und permanent irgendwelche Konten synchronisiert und das Display auf volle Helligkeit stellt, dann kann des dann schon anders aussehen.

Die Kamera ist für ne Handy Kamera verdammt gut wie ich finde. Die Bilder in 8 MP sowie auch die 720P@30fps (oder mehr k.a.) Videos überzeugen voll und ganz. Im vergleich zu meinen letzten Samsung S8300 Ultra Touch von Samsung sind diese wesentlich besser. 

Die Sprachqualität ist auch gut wie ich finde ich hab mit dem Teil nen super empfang, im vergleich zum samsung habe ich nicht lediglich 40% empfang in meinem zimmer sondern vollen empfang.

Vom Aussehen her des Smartphones kann ich mich echt nicht beschweren, das teil ist atm das "sexieste" auf dem Markt wie ich finde. Die Verarbeitungsqualität des Handys ist gut und wie ich finde erstaunlich robust in anbetracht wie dünn und leicht das Gerät ist.

Gut das Handy ist nicht perfekt, z.b. finde ich das die abdeckung auf der rückseite ein bißchen "billig" rüberkommt bei zusammenbauen weil sie eben lediglich aus plastik ist. Das tut aber danach dem ganzen spaß keinen abbruch da die abdeckung weder irgendwelche geräusche von sich gibt oder zu locker sitzen würde. Sonst wäre an sich nur noch das Display zu erwähnen, denn die Glasscheibe könnte nach meiner meinung ein bißchen tiefer im Gehäuse sitzen da man die kante leicht bemerkt bei der bedienung. Mich stört das aber nicht so besonders das ich mich drüber aufregen würde.

Der Lieferunmpfang ist auch mehr als in ordnung:

- Handy
- Ladegerät
- Datenkabel
- Headset
- Handytasche aus Leder
- Auto Ladeadapter


Fazit:

Im großen und ganzen ist das Packet was Sony da geschnürrt hat eine runde sache, ich bereuhe bis jetzt keinen einzigen der 444€ den ich ausgegeben hab. 

PS: Ich hatte seit 8 Jahren kein anderes Handy außer Samsung


----------



## FanomFrame (16. April 2011)

Iphone ist das schlechteste!!
wenn du nen bischen von dem Zeugs verstehst 
nimm ein blackberry


----------



## HAWX (16. April 2011)

FanomFrame schrieb:
			
		

> Iphone ist das schlechteste!!
> wenn du nen bischen von dem Zeugs verstehst
> nimm ein blackberry



Da hat ja jemand richtig Ahnung! Stellt eine Behauptung in den Raum, ohne stuetzende Argumente und schlaegt dann eine Marke vor die hauptsächlich geschaeffts Leute ansprechen soll und erwaehnt noch nichtmal ein Modell...


----------



## Warlock54 (16. April 2011)

boah echt danke Raven784 für diesen guten Erfahrungsbericht ! 
Ich war gestern auch in der stadt und habe mir das arc angeschaut..was ich halt krass fand ist, dass es im vergleich zum Iphone einen viel größeren Display hat. Das gefält mir ganz gut, weil mit dem display von arc (das galaxy von samsung war auch ähnlich oder gleich groß) kann man auch ganz entspannt videos und filme anschauen. Das Iphone ist halt kompakter gehalten von der Größe, was natürlich aber auch vorteile mit sich bringen kann. mfG


----------



## syn0ox (16. April 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Apple Mobil Geräte werden zu "Gaming" (bewusst in Anführungszeichen)  Handhelds. *Schaut euch den Appstore an, in den Top 50 sind nur Spiele*,  dann noch dieses neuartige Gamecentral.



In den Top 50 sind nur Spiele? Tut mir leid, aber in den Top 50 zähle ich zur aktuellen Stunde leider nur 26 Spiele (bei Android sind's 19, glaub' ich), was einen Anteil von knapp über 50% entspricht. Zwischen '100% Spiele' und '50% Spiele' liegt zumindest für mich ein kleiner Unterschied.



Leandros schrieb:


> [...] Außerdem bist du beschnitten in vielerlei hinsicht. Du *musst* den Apple Browser nutzen, [...]


 
Ach, ich muss den Browser von Apple benutzen? Echt jetzt? Da scheint sich dann wohl ein Fehler in iTunes bzw. den App Store geschlichen zu haben, denn dort werden weit über 50 alternative Browser (inkl. Opera mini und Browser mit Flash) angezeigt, wenn ich danach mit der Suchfunktion suche. Und sowohl auf meinem iPhone als auch auf meinem iPad haben sich bereits zwei alternative Browser breit gemacht, die ich statt des Browser von Apple nutze. Merkwürdig. (Und nein, meine Geräte sind nicht gejailbreakt.)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass es für mich ein wenig unglaubwürdig wirkt, dass du wirklich ein iPhone 4 hast, wenn du noch nicht einmal über solch einfache Dinge Bescheid weißt. Vielleicht wäre es auch einmal angebracht, das Gerät mit der veralteten Hardware, das merkwürdigerweise die gleiche Hardware wie dein Handy von Samsung besitzt, einfach mal aus der verstaubten Ecke zu holen und es dir noch einmal anzuschauen. Es lohnt sich, glaub' mir.



Leandros schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Denke nicht das iSchrott 5 Hardware so für wird. Die iSchrott 4 Hardware war schon bei release veraltet.



Kindische Verstümmelungen von Produktnamen wie "iSchrott" tun ihr Übriges. Wenn die "iSchrott 4"-Hardware bei Release im Juni 2010 bereits veraltet gewesen ist, dann war es die des Samsung Galaxy S I9000, das - wenn ich mich nicht irre - Ende Mai/Anfang Juni zu kaufen war, sicherlich auch, oder etwa nicht?

Ich persönlich denke, dass man hier durchaus über die Vorzüge von iOS und Android reden kann, weil beides sicherlich seine Stärken und Schwächen hat, aber ein wenig Niveau sollte man hier doch sicherlich wahren, oder? Die meisten hier scheinen das ja sogar zu können. Vielleicht sollte man sich auch einfach selbst an eigene Weisheiten halten, bevor man anderen sagt, sie sollen "ihr Maul halten", weil sie keine Ahnung hätten.



Leandros schrieb:


> [...] Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach das Maul halten. [...]



Danke.


----------



## FanomFrame (17. April 2011)

Danke 'HAWX' aber Smartphones haben für mich nur den Sinn die Produktivität zu steigern 
nicht um zwischendurch zu Spielen
Aber wenn jemand es eher auf Smartphone+(Spielen) abgesehen hat dann ist ein Iphone auch
nicht die beste Wahl


----------



## HAWX (17. April 2011)

Ja sorry
Ich habe auch nicht behauptet das das Iphone 4 das non-plus-ultra ist. Dein Post wahr nur einfach extrem knapp und ohne Argumente, und es gibt genug Leute die ihr Smartphone fast ausschließlich als Spielekonsole verwenden und das sogar, wenn sie zu hause sind!

Edit: Mein harscher Komentar ist wohl dadurch entstanden das die Leute vorher so einen Müll behauptet haben. Dann bist auch noch du mit sowas gekommen wie "I Phone ist das schlechteste" was natürlich ebenfalls totaler, wie würde es Jay Khan sagen "Buuuulshit" ist!


----------



## FanomFrame (17. April 2011)

ja stimmt schon ich hätte wirjklich ein wenig 'ausschweifender' schreiben können
dabei hab ich mich schon öfter erwischt.
Naja dann 
 Meine Eltern haben beide ein IPhone 4 und gehen beide sehr "gut" mit ihnen um

1. es verschleisst bei ihnen sehr 
2. man zahlt mehr für den Namen Appel (Oaaaahh!! sieh ma der hat nen IPHONE!!)
3. Layout der Benutzeroberfläche für mich zu einfach gehalten (kann man sehen wie man will(+/-)

positiv finde ich den großen Appstore mit sehr vielen Anwendungen


----------



## iRaptor (18. April 2011)

FanomFrame schrieb:


> [..]
> 
> positiv finde ich den großen Appstore mit sehr vielen Anwendungen


 
Dafür kosten sehr viele Apps im Appstore meist Geld und im Android Market sind sie umsonst zu haben.


----------



## FanomFrame (18. April 2011)

dafür ist der appstore riesig ich kauf mir sowieso nur 79 ct apps


----------



## syn0ox (18. April 2011)

iRaptor schrieb:


> Dafür kosten sehr viele Apps im Appstore meist Geld und im Android Market sind sie umsonst zu haben.


 
Wow, man kauft sich für mehrere Hundert Euro ein Smartphone und meckert dann darüber, dass gut gemachte Apps 'n paar Euro oder sogar nur 0,79€ kosten?


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (18. April 2011)

Man darf nicht den Fehler machen, sich bei solchen "bei Android ist vieles kostenlos"-Argumenten, zu denken, man bekäme auch qualitativ hochwertiges für Lau. Die bekannten, "größeren" Games, die im App Store 79cent kosten, kosten im Android Market auch. Was es dann für Free Apps gibt, die Pentands zu Kaufapps darstellen, und wie gut die sind, ist ne andere Frage. Also es ist iwie Äpfel mit Birnen. Ich hatte auch immer so mit mir gerungen "kein bock mehr auf android store, nur billig games". Dann bin ich zum Appstore gewechselt, dachte "wow so viele qualitätsgames". Dann ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass es die auch alle für Android gibt (infinity blade oder sowas). Also im Prinzip das selbe. Diese kostenlosen alternativ Apps im Market, sind für mich aber nichts.


----------



## HAWX (18. April 2011)

FanomFrame schrieb:


> dafür ist der appstore riesig ich kauf mir sowieso nur 79 ct apps


 
JO das stimmt hin und wieder sind die sonst teureren Apps auch im Angebot für 79ct. Manchmal sind kostenpflichtige Apps auch mal ein Wochenende umsonst zu kaufen. Ich denke was die Anzahl an Apps angeht sind Marktet und App Store ähnlich umfangreich. Nur die App Store Apps sind meistens etwas umfangreicher und "liebevoller" gestaltet kosten dafür aber auch meistens im Gegensatz zu den Android Apps.


----------



## syn0ox (18. April 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> [...] Nur die App Store Apps sind meistens etwas umfangreicher und "liebevoller" gestaltet kosten dafür aber auch meistens im Gegensatz zu den Android Apps.



Dazu gab's erst kürzlich eine recht umfangreiche Artikelserie, die auch durch größere Blogs ging. Hier findet sich ein Vergleich bekannter Apps - es ist schon deutlich, wie sehr sogar kostenlose Apps (z.B. Facebook) sich design-technisch, qualitativ gesehen, unterscheiden. Auf diesem Blog finden sich dann auch noch recht interessante Artikel, in denen sich auch Entwickler zu Wort melden, die Gründe dafür nennen, dass Apps auf dem iPhone meist besser aussehen als auf einem Android-Handy.


----------



## HAWX (18. April 2011)

syn0ox schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu gab's erst kürzlich eine recht umfangreiche Artikelserie, die auch durch größere Blogs ging. Hier findet sich ein Vergleich bekannter Apps - es ist schon deutlich, wie sehr sogar kostenlose Apps (z.B. Facebook) sich design-technisch, qualitativ gesehen, unterscheiden. Auf diesem Blog finden sich dann auch noch recht interessante Artikel, in denen sich auch Entwickler zu Wort melden, die Gründe dafür nennen, dass Apps auf dem iPhone meist besser aussehen als auf einem Android-Handy.



Jo damit bestätigst du ja meine These!


----------

